# Banding Jig



## MiniGrip (Apr 21, 2015)

Having spent a lot of time struggling with banding up pouches, I heard about this jig and ordered one immediately. Talk about a cinch to use, now banding holds no fears. Bought it from the company that you can see on the pouch. Received it within 48 hours, along with some kangaroo leather pouches and a Dankung Ergo Slot, which came supplied with Theraband Gold bands. Happy days.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is super cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever design!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I like that one and I ordered a couple of these from Dankung. Will be a while before I see them though. I wanted one that lets me clamp and work both sides at once so I am assembling a couple of aluminum banding jig frames from parts I cut from scrap aluminum extrusions I got where I work. I won't receive the required clamps for them until next week. I will post a couple of pictures of the finished project once the clamps arrive. They will basically be aluminum framed models similar in design to the one Eric Au shows in video link below. I like making things from aluminum instead of wood. I guess mostly because I can generally find anything I need in our scrap pile 

They will use similar clamps to Eric's in video below but a totally different frame style.






BTW... I just bought the last 100 die cut pouches that Performance Catapult had for sale plus 20' of 10.5" x .040" flat latex so I am in band heaven for a while


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you found one you really like. Good design


----------

